

Ask HN: Do you need to shout anonymously? - tcagri
http://www.shoutey.com/
I was thinking about using FreeBase (www.freebase.com) in a project and come up with a small website where you can write (shout) to some public figure anonymously. Do you think you want to use something like that?
======
tcagri
I was thinking about using FreeBase (www.freebase.com) in a project and come
up with a small website where you can write (shout) to some public figure
anonymously. Do you think you want to use something like that?

------
aintgotone
very interesting. Bill O'Reilly wouldn't like that.

------
cgherb911
Very cool idea. Would love to use this for customer support for my business to
have users yell their complaints to us.

